
Surprising new role for lungs–making blood - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11651.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of this article (with the original author credit stripped out...
along with, oddly, the names of the study authors):

[http://www.ucsf.edu/news/2017/03/406111/surprising-new-
role-...](http://www.ucsf.edu/news/2017/03/406111/surprising-new-role-lungs-
making-blood)

